# Fly



## Rui_Santos (Aug 18, 2018)

*Fly
Manual focus stacking
Canon 80D
EF 100mm F/2.8 Macro USM
Raynox MSN-202
Flash pop-up*




Fly by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr




Fly by Rui Oliveira Santos, no Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 18, 2018)

Very nice macro..............


----------



## tirediron (Aug 18, 2018)

Top-notch!


----------



## RowdyRay (Aug 18, 2018)

Stunning!


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 18, 2018)

I think I've seen him in a movie. 

Fabulous image!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 18, 2018)

The more detail you get, the uglier they get! Great pair of photos.


----------



## PhotoriousMe (Aug 20, 2018)

Second one for me.  Beautifully done.


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 20, 2018)

Very nice!


----------

